# cosmo 1010 817



## YOHAN ROMERO (Abr 28, 2008)

buenas, estoy reparando una fuente conmuntada y debo reemplazar el opto "cosmo 1010-817". bueno quiero saber si conocen de un opto equivalente  a este, ya que no lo consigo. tambien quiero saber si cualquier opto me sirve. yo no creo imagino que depende de la corriente y potencia que disipe el circuito. gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2008)

K1010S
http://www.docomo-sys.co.jp/products/WB-1/faq/K1010S_61P00011_REV5A(1).pdf

Posibles reemplazos
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/toshiba/2236.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/1/02qz3ajqz299xxgq3eop2f8cdzpy.pdf


----------



## foso (May 31, 2009)

la verdad no se yo pero me podrías decir que es un opto. Yo estoy analizando una fuente de una epson y tambien lo tiene, no se que es


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola a todos... alguno de uds sabe la configuracion de los pines del opto cosmo 1010-817 ? o una pagina donde pueda conseguir dicha configuracion...

Gracias amigos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2010)

Yo sé que estuve posteando en un tema exactamente igual a este, sé que busqué el datasheet del Cosmo 1010, sé que lo posteé, sé que algo le expliqué a alguien sobre este bichito... ¡Pero no lo puedo encontrar!

En fin: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/137608/COSMO/C1010.html

Saludos


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 24, 2010)

Gracias cacho!! Otro componente mas reciclado y catalogado


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2010)

De nada.
Si alguna vez llegás a cruzarte con el tema del que hablo y sé que está en algún lado del foro, por favor avisame 

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 19, 2011)

Perdón, leí el datasheet y aparecen 2 valores de voltaje para el led: Input reverse voltage 6V 
y
Input forward voltage 1.2V
cuál es el correcto?
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2011)

Ambos son correctos. Uno es la caída de tensión cuando conduce y el otro es la máxima tensión que podés ponerle en inversa sin que se queme.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 2, 2011)

El voltaje en inversa sería para que funcione o lo que resiste el led interno en inversa pero sin funcionar? O sea funcionando como diodo
Gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 2, 2011)

....todo me hace pensar que es un PC817 clasico de sharp....


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2011)

Polarización Directa => Caída de tensión => _Voltage Forward_.
Polarización Inversa => Bloqueo hasta cierta tensión (la de ruptura)  => _Reverse Voltage_.

Y sí, Hzd, es un opto bastante comunazo. Pero hasta que lo identificás  no podés estar seguro 
Saludos


----------

